# SKA Division 6 Invitation



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to personally invite all of my fellow kingfish bretheren down to fish Division 6 this year. We are fishing down there for a couple of different reasons. They are as follows you don't have a 12 hour drive to get to Texas at $3.29 a gallon towing a boat, 90% of the winning fish are caught within 25 miles of the beach at $4.00 a gallon on the water and don't have to beat yourself and yourequipment all up, all of the tournaments are only 1 day so you can be home on sunday to spend with the family,the payouts are good (most of the tournaments are $20,000 for1st place and Spectre boats and Pro Marine added a bunch of bonus money). The calcutta money is good becausemost of the tournaments get between 75 and 125 boats and get this I know this is crazy, but some of the tournaments even have boundaries so us little guys can compete. But wait there is more there is more,most of them the entry feeis only $300. I could go on with moreadvantages, but I don't want to bore you. If you want more, just let me know. So if you want to come down let me know and I will be more than happy to help with logistics, bait, and fishing info.:letsdrink


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the invite frenzy. however, our team has 3 ska tourney's and 3 non ska tourney's already on the schedule. we are definitely not driving to texas so we better catch 3 good fish in the "local" tourneys. although, if we fished in div 6 we would actually get to fish in our home state :banghead. maybe if we finish well enough this year our sponsor will annie up a little more for next year and then we could fish both. hey, good luck to ya this year and maybe we'll get to meet at nationals. :toast


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Strict biz. Yeah we are hoping to qualify in Div. 6 so we don't Have to fish in Texas or go to Fourchon and you probably already know my feelings on ADSFR with 3 days of fishing with no checkout. So hopefully we can just fish Biloxi for fun and the local tournaments here in town. I hope your sponsors do pony up some $$ for you next year so you can fish some down there in Div.6. There are a # of other reasons why I enjoy fishing down there that I can tell you about some day, if you want to know. Good luck and we'll see you out there.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

it sounds like you have a good plan. i know it always seemed to work for the Got Salt? team. however, i hear that the fishing isa bit tougher over there (no rigs and all). our team needs to work on fishing the live bottom areas just in case we ever get forced to do it.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

It worked for Got Salt because down there in the 23 div. you show up you automatically qualify for nat., but actually down there the open division is a lot more competitve than Div. 7 (I'm sure I will get beat up for that one). You have more pro teams you are competiting against, you have a lot morelocal guides you are competiting against, you have bigger numbers you are competing against they usually get 85-150 boats every tournament, and yeah you are right you don't have that favorite rig everybody runs to.You have a lot more strategies down there everything from fishing kites on the beach, to trolling the bay to running 80 miles to the middle grounds. Then you throw the unpredictable weather condition down there in the spring and fall and it gets interesting. So it's a much more level playing field, especially for the smaller boats. It's not about who can go the fastest and farthest. Good luck.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah. all valid points that make good sense. does div 7 have anybody fishing the pro's other than XS Rated?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah, you have Kajun Sportsman -Anthony Toups out of Fourchon and Crawgator - BillButler from Venice, but he really doesn't fish Div. 7.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Well FF, not quite as easy as "just showing up and qualifying for nationals" (although I can see why you might get that idea with only six class boats weighing in at the Sarasota tournament). While there may be less class boats down there than up here, it's still not as easy as just showing up. BTW, congrats on your top 10 finish.:toast

Strictly Bizness, if you all do decide to do a little traveling next year, I definitely recommend Division 6. The tournament locations are really good, lots of accomadations (lots with dockage), great people (I've got some really great friends down there now!), well run tournaments, and as FF pointed out, you don't normally have to run nearly as far to find the fish (however, the king mack fishing down there is quite different from what we're used to up this way, and the weather this time of year can be pretty unpredictable down there).The main reason we started down that way our first season was to get our feet wet a little with the new boat before we started our first season in Division 7. We enjoyed it so much we justkept going back! We did enjoy all of the time that we fished down there, and I do hope to get back down there for a tournament here and there, eventually.

Frenzy, good luck on the rest of your Division 6 tournaments. The PAL KMT was one of my favorites, and I'm sure you'll enjoy Gators, too. Get to know some of the folks down there, there really are some great people down there. Sarasota was always a little smaller, so look for lots more boats at the next few!

SB, I'll look forward to seeing you guys at some of the Division 7 tournaments this year. Hope ya'll have a great season!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you and thank you. We are actually sitting out Gator's this weekend and fishing PAL next weekend. I am getting too old to fish back to back tournaments. Even if they are only 1 dayers.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

who are you fishing with this year jamie? i have never officially met you so if you see me or the boat this year stop by and say hi. **** luck to all. i can't wait.


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

I can certainly see fishing that division, especially for the short runs vs fuel costs these days but we are going to stick Division 7, best of luck to you Frenz. I sincerely hope we don't have to make the run to Texas, but if our points aren't looking good, me may have to. From all reports, we may be at $4.00 a gallon for gas by then which would probably make things incredibly difficult. Hope we'll all meet up in Biloxi in November:letsparty


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Super's already 3.99 @ bell pass marina.

George


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch, thats gonna hurt!:banghead You staying at the Kajun Sportsman George? We'll be putting up at the Port Fourchon Marina.


----------

